# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نحوه تغیر مقطع در دبیری

## Merlin021

*سلام دوستان 

کسی اطلاع داره شرایط تغیر مقطع از دبیری ابتدایی به رشته های دیگه چطوریه و شدنی بودنش چقده ؟
نوشتن که هست اینجور چیزی اما دقیق ننوشتن چطور 
*

----------


## Merlin021

کسی نمیدونه؟؟

----------


## abia_morid

شما میری هر رشته ای دوست داشتی میخونی بعد مدرکت رو میدی اموزش پرورش اگه موافقت بشه دبیر میشی 3 تا از فامیل هامون همین کار رو کردن الاان یکی دبیر عربی یکی دیگه معاون دبیرستان و یکی دبیر فیزیک شده همه هم قبلا معلم دبستان بودن 
نکنه شما هم اموزش دبستان قبول شدی ؟؟ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------

